# Premature birth? 2 hour window for action



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Does giving birth approximately 2 days early if caught on day 1 of pairing.

Doe has given birth to 12 pups most of which are stillborn, however there are a couple whom have some life in them although very little at this time.

Is it worth trying to foster the pups to another doe that gave birth on the 4th in the hope that the few may gain the strength during the rest of the day.

Whilst 2 days early is not a concern normally the pups do look very small and one I have noticed was born complete with its sack, I estimate by looking that they are approximately 6 days early.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I usually find fostered newborns are eaten by the foster mother (whilst older fosters work better).

No one can say it's not worth it, that's your choice and decision. If you don't try it they will certainly die but trying fostering gives a chance, however small. How important is the litter to your breeding plans?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks WoodWitch, have given them an initial feed, foster mum I know is very good so hopefully will not have problems in that area.

I`ll wait for the next due feed and decide then which would be the best route to take, If I breed from the female again atleast I can pair up some feeder mice at the same time to coincide with possible premature birth again, plus test to see if it may be genetical problem to be aware of in future on that line.

Genetics known are the doe may be carrying red bucks genetics totally unknown so not an important to breeding plans luckily.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Best of luck. Please let us know how it goes


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

*Update:* Moved alot of pups about so as to acomodate the 5 pups that were premature under a trio of does, Mainly so easily distinguished foster pups from the trios litter that were born on the 4th to other foster does that had litters with litters born on or after the 1st.

Premature pups were cold under original doe so required warming up first and then scented prior to placing with foster parents.

Will update again in 12 hours, although assisted feeding has been done since birth every 2 hours I do not anticipate them to survive but fingers crossed.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

*Update:* Visual inspection done as usual in the mousery and foster pups are all still alive, one seen attached to a doe, so far so good.

*Further action I will be taking:* To give them the best chance of survival I will also be giving them several supplementary feeds throughout the day with milk and vitamin/mineral addition. I plan on doing this 4 times daily for the first day and will assess the pups progress and adjust to more or less feeds accordingly, as well as gradually reducing the vitamin/mineral supplement.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Success! :thumbuo


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

pro-petz said:


> Genetics known are the doe may be carrying red


I believe you're in the UK, so you will be referring to the Ay gene. This is dominant and can't be carried. It is even dominant over agouti.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

*Update:*

All prem babies d.o.b. 08.03.2013 seem to be doing well, picture of one with its foster sibling born 04.03.2013


----------

